# your 5 must have tools?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought of this while reading of Trish's thread on the CC #005 comb and thought it would be helpful to newbies and veterans as well to see everyone's top 5 grooming tools. If you were left with just 5 tools to take care of your Neezers what would they be?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Gosh, I should try that! LOL

#005 CC Comb
27 mm pin bush
Clipper with #3 guard (does that count as 2? hope not.)
Flea comb (for eyes)
Shampoo

But if I could add to the list of must havs:
Dryer
Conditioner
Nail clippers
Ear cleaner
Tooth brush

I'm not being a very good rule follower. Sorry Missy, but that's a tough one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would go in order: greyhound comb, Christensen brushes- fusion and wooden (in that order-I dont brush daily so sometimes I need a tuffy and not the wooden!), blueberry facial shampoo(still in love with this so much i will pay to ship it!), and my little curved shears for cute feet.

Note all my dogs are in semi long coat so no real shears or trimmers.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

great post...

english please? what are these fancy objects you call tools?

please share pictures and links 

thanks,
A
PS I just use a brush


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha...should I go and change it to 10? let's just say shampoo, conditioner and wipes are a given (or another post) Hardware Only.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

For me it'd be:

1. CC Long Tooth comb (#005)
2. CC All Fine Tail comb (#008) - for top knots AND it's as fine as a flea comb to boot!
3. Dremmel for nails
4. CC brush (I have both wood and fusion but if I HAD to choose one it'd be the wooden because Hitch's coat does not do well on the fusion for some reason)
5. Shears for trimming butt, feet, belly and bangs

In fact, I actually do only use those 5 tools 90% of the time. I think I could get along quite well with nothing else!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Great thread Missy!

Amanda...can you post more details, or maybe a picture, of your little curved shears for cute feet?? Where do you get them??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll try to take a picture later today, but my must haves are only 4:
1. #005 Chris Christensen longtooth comb
2. 27mm oblong brush in basic beechwood by Chris Christensen
3. Flea comb
4. Curved scissors (small and sharp!)

I guess I need to add nail clippers to the list. I would have said Dremel a year or two ago, but I find that I whip out my nail clippers more often than the Dremel anymore.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

1. CC #006 comb
2. CC Wooden Pin brush
3. Paul Mitchell Oatmeal Conditioning Spray
4. CC Oblong Pin brush
5. Nail clippers (I have a PetAgree but use the clippers more often.)


----------



## wooflife (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting this I was just going to login and ask what the best brush for a Havanese was...

Leslie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't remember if I answered this one, so here goes: 

CC Brush (wooden with long bristles)
Large tine comb with big spaces/small spaces
Flea comb - face, eye area, and mustache, and working on tangles
Mist Spray for brushing out
Extended leash


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I like the CC T-comb 16 mm/ rake, it really leaves Gucci's coat looking amazing for longer than the wooden brush does, but we like that one too.

Flea comb-tiny lil one from lil' pups

mink oil

thread nippers (believe it or not they trim the pad hair up nicely!)

and my CC comb


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I never thought about those tiny sewing scissors Kara, those are a great idea for pad trimming.


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

What a great post - I wish it was here before I started shopping! Oh well, at least most of what I've ordered is showing up on your lists.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Darn it anyhow! I just ordered the CC brush and NOW ya'll come up with another list! :frusty: *


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Greyhound comb
#27 Chris Christensen pin brush
Silk Spirits detangler
Clamp for getting stubborn ear hairs (like a scissor that stays shut)
Nail clippers

That does it for me.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just wanted to add (because I just used it a little while ago) that if I could have a #6 (and I would for sure!) I also can't live without my CC Staggered Tooth Comb (#11, I believe). It's such a life saver on those stubborn mats!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Kara...
You sold me on the t-brush. I just ordered the 16mm mini from Havtohavit. 
I already have the CC Staggertooth Comb, and the CC 005 Buttercomb...just needed to add a nice brush to my collection.
The wal-mart brush just ain't doing it.

What do you use the mink oil for??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> 4. Curved scissors (small and sharp!)
> 
> I guess I need to add nail clippers to the list. I would have said Dremel a year or two ago, but I find that I whip out my nail clippers more often than the Dremel anymore.


Kimberly, what kind of curved scissors just like a human nail scissors? Do you use that for clipping feet and sanitary? and what are your favorite nail clippers? The boys absolutely hate the dremel or peticure...but I can sometimes clip Cash's nails... Sigh...I have given up on ever being able to do Jasper's myself.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Can someone please explain to me what is so special about the CC #005 comb? It looks exactly like my generic greyhound comb, just much more expensive. I don't get it.

Also, why is one pin brush better than another?

I use a pin brush and a greyhound comb, and a flea comb for eyes. And a Flossie for Mojo to chew on while he endures the grooming. He has to chew on something while he gets groomed, preferably something that isn't ME.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> Kimberly, what kind of curved scissors just like a human nail scissors? Do you use that for clipping feet and sanitary? and what are your favorite nail clippers? The boys absolutely hate the dremel or peticure...but I can sometimes clip Cash's nails... Sigh...I have given up on ever being able to do Jasper's myself.


My scissors:








I use my scissors for everything: trimming between the pads, trimming feet hair, and trimming genital hair. Mine are the Rose Line #82046, which might be a bit too sharp for most people. A rounded tip might be better for those that don't do pad trimming a lot because the tips are pretty brutal if you hit between the pads wrong.

For clippers, I just use a basic pair found at Pet Edge. Of all the expensive nail trimming items I've bought, I have two pair of these and always come back to them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Mojo's mom, I can not speak to the #005 comb as I have not broken down and got it yet...But when I finally broke down and got my CC stagger tooth comb #011 I was shocked at how wonderful it was to break through mats. I assume it is just something about the balance, and weight. But it has been rare that so many on this forum rave about something and it wasn't worth it. I also love the wood pin brush.

But I will say...I do like my cheap Petsmart Bamboo brand rotating tine comb...it is what I use now and will until I break down and buy the CC #005

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751494

But I am on my 2nd already...the tines do break easily. But one lasted me 2 years so at 8.99 it would 8 years of replacing it before it every two years before it cost what the #005 costs...LOL.

OK here is my "current" 5 tools.

Hardware:
1. Bamboo Care rotating tines comb 
2. the CC wood pinbrush
3. basic sheers with a blunt edge
4. CC #11 buttercomb
5. Nail Clippers (not that I use them often....but I remain hopeful)

Software (sorry I love this stuff) 
1. Eye Clear cleansing pads (and sometimes the wash) 
http://www.jbpet.com/SearchResult.aspx?deptIdFilter=0&searchPhrase=Eye+Clear
2. Pro Ear Wipes... 
http://www.petedge.com/Top-Performance-ProEar-Professional-Ear-Wipes-TP133.pro
3. Petzlife gel and spray
http://www.petzlife.com/

The shampoos, conditioners, and sprays come and go...sometimes I like one and then the other and back and forth. But these are the things I use day in and day out and am thrilled that I have.

My routine: 
The day before bath/or just inbetween
I clean ears first, I then use the ear wipe to wipe, feet and butt in that order. I then clean eyes and beard with the eye wipe's (I love these it really keeps Jaspers stains at bay and is gentle) I then comb all the way through using the bamboo comb (I suspect soon to be replaced with #005,) I attack any mats with the CC#11, for my boys it is either ears, tail or legs since I keep them short. I then brush with the Wood Brush. I trim eye's, feet, genitals and butt as needed with the sheers. And then I brush their teeth with the petzlife gel.

It takes me about 15-20 minutes a dog on the floor in front of lets say True Blood, 24 or the Daily Show.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Just got my CC 16mm mini t-brush yesterday, and it is AWESOME (thanks for the suggestion, Kara!) I wish I would have had this when I first got Miley. She actually didn't mind being brushed with this, and it removed so much loose hair and matts. I used my CC staggertooth comb on the matts that I couldn't get with the brush. And I also have the #005 CC comb. I actually feel like I have the correct tools to handle her coat now! I tried the cheaper brushes and combs to no avail. What people say on here about the CC combs & brushes is true. I'm one of the most frugal people out there, but the CC combs and brushes are worth *every penny *if you have a Havanese coat to groom.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am changing my answers! 

CC Comb, Flea comb, Misting Spray, Wooden Bristle Brush, and Small clipper.


----------

